# bunny leech!



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

made this with size 6 streamer hooks and some white zonker rabbit strip and a conehead and I used pearl ice dubbing on the front and pulled some of it out to flow with the fly! I am gonna catch me a steelie on these I just know it! well hopefully...


----------



## ryosapien (Jul 5, 2008)

usually i end up hooking smallmouth when rolling in a bunny leech maybe with the colder weather it will be more likely to get into steel. I usually use olive or black. How do you intend to fish them? i usually do a slow handstrip for smallies but don't know what's appropriate for steelhead. leeches undulate slowly through deep slow pools so i never know how to present them in current.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

well I was gonna fish it like a bugger for bass. thats how I got my steel a few days ago on a black bugger. I casted to a deep hole that contained steel let it sink to eye level like 5 feet in front of there face and give it a strip pause strip pause effect. but when I strip it I strip a few inches while giving the rod a lil tug at the same time. works wonders for bass and now steel! if the water is fast I swing it and then strip it in. I showed a guy from another forum and he said yeah they catch some steel and one tip. hold on to your rod tight! lol


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

heres a better pick so you can see the ice dubbing


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

best streamer ever(I count buggers in thier own class) tie them in white, olive, and black and they catch everything, and they are easy to tie. you can never have enough rabbit fur!


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

thanks man! I never caught anything on the black one I made awhile back but I don't think I knew what I was doing then. if I get a steel on these I will post it tomorrow. I also have olive bunny too so I will make those up also.


----------



## GRADY228 (Jun 25, 2005)

Looks good to me !!! Nice job!!


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

riverKing said:


> best streamer ever(I count buggers in thier own class) tie them in white, olive, and black and they catch everything, and they are easy to tie. you can never have enough rabbit fur!


I will agree you on that as I do the same thing but one more best color is not shown! yellow/green! Beleive it or not it's by far my most productive color pattern in a streamer.


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

Those Look Great FA 69......... I'll take 6 ...


Frank


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

thanks guys! I will go try um right now and let ya know when i get back. fishon. these are simple to tie. slip conehead over onto hook make a tail with bunny and wrap it down then take the rabbit strip just wrap up the body and then tie off then add some dubbing and whip finish and go fish!


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

had a bass on but it popped off on the jump. didn't catch anything else on it but switched to a clouser in my steelhead colors pattern and caught 2!


----------

